# Injection



## wittdog (Dec 27, 2006)

Has anyone else noticed that injecting meat may speed up the cooking process....I've noticed that when I inject the finshed product tends to cook quicker....I've also noticed that cured corn beef cooks quicker than a brisket...anyone else have this same experience?


----------



## wittdog (Dec 27, 2006)

Come on...everyone here knows everything... :P You are right...I forgot to add I don't know....maybe one of the Mod will add that option to the poll


----------



## jminion1 (Dec 27, 2006)

I have not really noticed a difference.


----------



## DATsBBQ (Dec 27, 2006)

As long as you're adding poll options, how about "who cares" for those of us who don't believe in injections? Just my .02


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Dec 27, 2006)

DATsBBQ said:
			
		

> As long as you're adding poll options, how about "who cares" for those of us who don't believe in injections? Just my .02



Well I care.  I think that injecting does decrease the cooking time.  I have done butts both injected and not and the injected ones have cooked in less time.


----------



## wittdog (Dec 27, 2006)

DATsBBQ said:
			
		

> As long as you're adding poll options, how about "who cares" for those of us who don't believe in injections? Just my .02


DATS go teach your grama to cook on an egg  (that was a joke an play on the go suck and egg)


----------



## DATsBBQ (Dec 27, 2006)

If you care, vote your "feelings"... or you could vote "who cares". Doesn't eliminate your pet cause. 8) 

BTW: Grams only bought farm fresh eggs, wasn't big on ceramic eggs but dig like her fancy china chicken.


----------



## Rub the Butt (Dec 27, 2006)

*injection*

I've only ever injected briskets.  I'ts just my experience that it helped alot.

___________________

Todd

Rub the Butt BBQ


----------



## Rob D. (Dec 28, 2006)

not sure if injecting makes the cook go quicker, but i think brining makes for a quicker cook....

Rob


----------



## Bubba-Q (Jan 4, 2007)

Seems to speed up my briskets significantly


----------



## Uncle Al (Jan 4, 2007)

From what I understand, injecting like brining, partially denatures the protein strands making cooking go a little faster. Heat also denatures the protein and the injection just speeds it up. Also the denatured protein traps moisture that hopefully does not get all squeezed out during cooking. Making moister meat.

Al


----------



## bigwheel (Jan 4, 2007)

Well I have injected quite a bit of stuff..mostly with Joe Ames FAB products and will say if you shoot up a brisket with FAB B for example it takes it a lot longer to get done than one which has not been shot up.  I have taken some up to as high as 210-215 afore it died and gave up whilst passing the poke test. Dont seem to effect chicken like that and aint never really paid much mind to the butts. 

bigwheel


----------

